# British Taekwondo mandates new Y-neck poomsae uniforms for competition



## andyjeffries (Jun 21, 2012)

In line with the recent ETU agreement  and announcement  concerning the introduction of the new Poomsae Competition  uniforms within the ETU region,  British  Taekwondo Poomsae would like to announce that as of  31 October, 2012, there will be a mandatory requirement for  all Dan and Poom grade  competitors to wear the new uniform when competing in  competitions within Great Britain.   Poom grades must wear the Poom  uniform (with poom belt) until age 16 and not the Dan Grade uniform. 


The new style uniforms are part of a WTF initiative to introduce a more traditional look to Poomsae and the uniforms have been mandatory in the WTF World Championships since 2011.  In support of the WTF initiative, the ETU have recently announced that from 1st January, 2013, the new  Poomsae Competition uniforms are mandatory at all ETU A class tournaments. In addition: 


The ETU recommends all Member National Associations and affiliate athletes wear the approved and recognized Y neck taekwondo uniform (poomsae competition uniform), at the local, regional, and national Poomsae championships within the territory of the Member Nation Association.


With the forthcoming World Championships in Colombia, at the end of 2012, using the Y-neck uniforms once again, we have decided to be proactive and make the change as soon as possible.  


For Kup grades, there will be a slower transition to the new uniforms.  The obligation for Kup grades to wear the new style uniform will only become mandatory from 1 June, 2013, giving the lower grades a year to make the change.


The new uniforms are available for purchase from KickSport and will be on general sale to the public from the middle of June, 2012.    Please visit  www.kicksport.com from the 20th June, 2012 for more information about the new uniforms. Details of which uniform is appropriate for which age and grade of competitor is available within the 
Kicksport brochure.


http://www.britishtaekwondo.org.uk/usrdata/File/news/BTCB News 2012/BT_Poomsae_Announcement.pdf


----------



## aftab (Jun 21, 2012)

I personally think that the new uniforms do look nice, and give Taekwondo a more unique look (be it at a cost). 
But at the same time I think in Poomsae, people should be judged by the quality of their Taekwondo and not the colour of their uniform ^^'.

Hmm, also Kukkiwon are designing a new Dobok, so will I need to buy 1 for sparing, 1 for grading and 1 for Poomsae? - I hope not...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 21, 2012)

I like the Y-neck, but can't say I care much for the bathrobe.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jun 21, 2012)

Out of curiosity, do both the new WTF dobok and the new KKW dobok tops open down the front? In other words, neither are pull over tops anymore? (They both close in the middle instead of wrapping one side over the other side, like a karate keikogi?)

Pax,

Chris


----------



## ETinCYQX (Jun 21, 2012)

Ugh.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 24, 2012)

I looked on the site but I still don't see the new doboks.


----------



## tigycho (Jun 25, 2012)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I looked on the site but I still don't see the new doboks.



<aol>Me too.</aol>


----------



## ETinCYQX (Jun 25, 2012)

chrispillertkd said:


> Out of curiosity, do both the new WTF dobok and the new KKW dobok tops open down the front? In other words, neither are pull over tops anymore? (They both close in the middle instead of wrapping one side over the other side, like a karate keikogi?)
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris



What's the new KKW top?

I'm really shaken about this to be honest, I think the Vneck is part of taekwondo.


----------



## andyjeffries (Jun 25, 2012)

ETinCYQX said:


> What's the new KKW top?
> 
> I'm really shaken about this to be honest, I think the Vneck is part of taekwondo.



New KKW dobok - http://www.mookas.com/media_view.asp?news_no=13698


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jun 25, 2012)

ETinCYQX said:


> What's the new KKW top?



I believe they are still in development, but you can see pictures (and read a bit about them) here: 

http://www.mookas.com/media_view.asp?news_no=13698

These were introduced somewhat shortly after the WTF introduced new doboks for pattern competition, IIRC. 



> I'm really shaken about this to be honest, I think the Vneck is part of taekwondo.



Depends on your point of view. When I first saw them I thought they looked quite odd and obviously a deviation from Taekwon-Do. Still glad I don't need to use them. Of course, between center closures on doboks and the change in tournament scoring (variable points for different techniques instead of the old rules of superiority) it looks like the KKW and WTF and gradualy making their way to be more ITF-like! Maybe in a few years you guys will be doing proper _tul_, too 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## ETinCYQX (Jun 25, 2012)

chrispillertkd said:


> I believe they are still in development, but you can see pictures (and read a bit about them) here:
> 
> http://www.mookas.com/media_view.asp?news_no=13698
> 
> ...



Apologies, I meant part of kkw taekwondo.

If the kkw gets too ITF like I will probably be done with taekwondo. Tried itf and it isn't what I want. I still don't understand why the KKW is doing this; ITF seniors will never be a part of KKW anyway.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jun 25, 2012)

ETinCYQX said:


> Apologies, I meant part of kkw taekwondo.
> 
> If the kkw gets too ITF like I will probably be done with taekwondo. Tried itf and it isn't what I want.



 I feel the same about KKW/WTF Taekwon-Do. Trained in it and it was simply uninteresting for me. I was so thankful I was able to continue training in ITF Taekwon-Do.



> I still don't understand why the KKW is doing this; ITF seniors will never be a part of KKW anyway.



Oh, it's obviously not in any way meant to attract ITF members. I just thought those developments were rather interesting given some of the attitudes I've seen by some KKW exponents. 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 26, 2012)

chrispillertkd said:


> Out of curiosity, do both the new WTF dobok and the new KKW dobok tops open down the front? *In other words, neither are pull over tops anymore? *(They both close in the middle instead of wrapping one side over the other side, like a karate keikogi?)
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris


Don't know the answer to the pull over vs. open in the front question, but after pulling the sticky vee neck off on a hot day, a front open dobok would be welcome, though I do like the look of the vee.



ETinCYOQX said:


> Apologies, I meant part of kkw taekwondo.
> 
> If the kkw gets too ITF like I will probably be done with taekwondo.  Tried itf and it isn't what I want. I still don't understand why the KKW  is doing this; ITF seniors will never be a part of KKW anyway.


I believe the intent is to make the dobok more closely resemble the hanbok, which does open in the front.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jun 26, 2012)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I believe the intent is to make the dobok more closely resemble the hanbok, which does open in the front.



Mostly likely, although not so long ago people were saying that's why the V-neck was developed.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 26, 2012)

chrispillertkd said:


> I believe they are still in development, but you can see pictures (and read a bit about them) here:
> 
> http://www.mookas.com/media_view.asp?news_no=13698



Hmm, those do look like they close from the front.  Hopefully with something other than velcro.  

Still looks like it is made of lighter fabric however which is one of my complaints about the v neck uniforms.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 26, 2012)

chrispillertkd said:


> Mostly likely, although not so long ago people were saying that's why the V-neck was developed.
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris


That is also true, though I suspect that the move to a pull over was partly for utility; a front close that isn't a cross over would seem to require some kind of fastener, while the vee neck pull over, particularly with the black collar, evokes the look of the hanbok without needing any sort of fastener, such as velcro or buttons.  I suppose it also keeps costs down.

Do ITF doboks use velcro, buttons, or something else?  They are front close, aren't they?  Regardless, I have always thought that they were handsome doboks.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jun 26, 2012)

ITF doboks use velcro, mainly. Some close with zippers (but none that I am aware of use buttons). Velcro actually works well; it usually holds the uniform closed unless there is major stress placed upon it. Just make sure it's fastened closed when you throw it in the washer so it doesn't snag other clothes. I've never used  zipper-close dobok. I don't even know where to get them (I don't know if they are available through U.S. distributors as I only know a few people who have them, from Australia and Ireland). I have been told, however, that taking a good hit on the zipper can be a bit of a pain, so to speak.

I do like the look of ITF doboks, myself, though I've seen some Americans really go to town with adding extraneous patches and embroidery. Thank God the old "Canadian cut" pants seem to be less popular these days, too. They resembled bell bottoms!

Pax,

Chris


----------

